
Steve, a Famous Northern Light, Stays Mysterious and Keeps His Name - montrose
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/15/science/steve-canada-aurora-borealis.html
======
baldfat
I love the fact that something so grass root and community based naming of the
phenomenon gets the name Steve, but as a programmer it is like naming your
language Go or R. Good luck researching Steve (Strong Thermal Emission
Velocity Enhancement)

STEVE = ribbon of purple light with green accents. Happens further south than
the Aurora normally happens.

~~~
amyjess
Naming a natural phenomenon "Steve" reminds me of the alt-text on this xkcd
comic: [https://xkcd.com/944/](https://xkcd.com/944/)

~~~
fovc
Mobile link: [https://m.xkcd.com/944/](https://m.xkcd.com/944/)

~~~
ynniv
Thanks, mobile links are important when the xkcd alt text matters.

